# KarMART Family Fun Festival



## karmartparts (Jul 29, 2009)

KarMART USA’S Big Event

KarMART would like to extend an open invitation to come and join us on August 22, 2009 from 9am-5pm


What: We will be hosting a variety of exciting things. Join us and 92.5 and 92.9 doing a live broadcast. We will be having a car show, bouncy house, free car washes, free vehicle inspections. Also joining us will be KarMART for Kids, our own charity, Burlington Fire Department and their smoke training house. We will be having a BBQ with a burger, chips and a soda for $1! There will also be raffle prizes given away every 15 minutes. Several local vendors will be on hand as well as the Volkswagen Driver Gear trailer loaded with goodies at GREAT prices!

When: August 22, 2009 from 9am-5pm. BBQ all day. Free car wash from 11:00-3:00. Free Vehicle inspections 11:00-3:00

Where: The event will take place at 1725 and 1751 Bouslog road, Burlington WA 98233. There is a HUGE lot surrounding our Volkswagen and Mitsubishi stores. 

Who: Everyone is invited! We are still looking for participants in our car show. We have 70 spots and you can contact [email protected] for registration info.



***All event proceeds will be donated to KarMART for Kids***
:waving:


----------

